# [Vergleich]Hardware-, Onboard- und Software-Raid 5



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2009)

Da hier im Forum ab und zu mal die Frage aufkam, auf welcher Basis man ein Raid 5 aufbauen sollte und jeder was anderes empfiehlt, habe ich das ganze einfach mal getestet. Zusätzlich habe ich auch noch den Streitpunkt Prozessorlast gleich mit gemessen. 
Zu beachten ist aber, das man ein Software-Raid 5 nur unter den Server-Versionen von Windows bzw. unter Linux einrichten kann.

Zuerst aber zu meinem Testsystem:  
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
  Athlon II 235e
  4GB Ram
  Intel X25-M G2 80GB (für Kopiertest auf das Array)
  3x Samsung F3 500GB (Platten für das Array)
  3Ware 9650SE 8 LPML (für das Hardware-Raid)
  Als Betriebssystem kommt Windows Server 2008 zum Einsatz.


Als Testfiles für den Kopiertest benutze ich ein 10,4 GB großes mkv (sequenziell) und einen 4,88 GB großen Ordner (random).Außerdem findet noch Sisoft Sandra Lite 2010 v16.11, HDTach v3.0.4 und CrystalDiskMark v2.2 als Benchmarks Verwendung.
  Einen Kopiertest vom Array, um die Leseleistung zu testen, habe ich weg lassen müssen,da es mir an einem Laufwerk ermangelt welches diese Datenmengen schnell genug aufnehmen könnte.

Hier nun das Testfile bzw. der Testordner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[FONT=&quot]... und die Benchmarkwerte meiner SSD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2009)

So,nun aber zum eigentlichen Array.Ich habe,soweit mir möglich,die Stripesize auf 64kb eingestellt.Lediglich beim reinen Software-Raid des Betriebssystems konnte ich diese nicht beeinflussen.Was für eine größe Windows dort verwendet hat weiß ich dementsprechend nicht.Ich schätze aber mal,das Windows die Blockgröße des NTFS-filesystems angenommen hat.
Nun aber zu den
*1.Benchmarks*
* 1.1.Software-Raid*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man auf dem Bild zu HDTach sieht,ließ sich dieser Verbund nicht Benchen da das Programm nur die einzelnen Festplatten erkennt.CrystalDiskMark scheint hingegen Probleme zu haben,korrekte Werte zu liefern.Die miese Schreibrate wird allerdings von Sandra bestätigt.
*
1.2.Onboard-Raid*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier schaut es ein wenig anders aus.HDTach erkennt nun das Array,bescheinigt ihm aber miserable Werte.CrystalDiskMark scheint ebenfalls nicht mit dem Array zu recht zu kommen und zeigt ähnliches wie bei der Softwarevariante.Sandra gibt hingegen ganz ordentliche Werte von sich.Welcher Benchmark am ehesten hinkommen sollte zeigt später noch der Kopiertest.


*1.3. Hardware-Raid
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kommen nun,bis auf die von HDTach,ganz ordentliche Werte heraus welche später wenigstens halbwegs hin kommen.Komisch finde ich lediglich,das HDTach mit demselben Treiber unter Windows 7 realistischeres ausgibt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2009)

*2.Kopiertest und Prozessorlast*

Dabei habe ich gemessen,wie schnell das Raid Daten aufnehmen bzw. innerhalb des Verbundes kopieren kann und wie hoch die Prozessorlast dabei ist.Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Geschwindigkeit mit einem fehlendem Laufwerk (degraded) gemessen.
* 2.1. Kopiertest*
*  Sequenziell auf das Array *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Random auf das Array*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Umkopieren innerhalb des Array`s eine Datei*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Umkopieren innerhalb des Array`s mehrere Dateien*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*  Sequenziell auf das Array (degraded)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Random auf das Array (degraded)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Kopiertests fällt auf,das die Software-Variante nicht wirklich mit den anderen beiden mithalten kann.Lediglich beim beschreiben eines beschädigten Verbundes ist sie etwas schneller als die Onboard-Variante.
Durch aktivieren des AHCI-Modus (ich will auf NCQ hinaus)  hätte das Software-Raid durchaus noch ein wenig zu legen können,da ich aber Chancengleichheit wollte ist der Controller des Mainboards durchgängig auf Raid eingestellt gewesen.Inwiefern NCQ in diesem modus genuzt wird kann ich aber nicht beantworten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2009)

*2.2 Prozessorlast*

Diese hat es tendenziell in sich.Selbst die Hardware-Variante kommt nicht ohne aus,spielt aber in sachen Leistung in einer ganz anderen Liga.Ich denke aber,das der Großteil der Auslastung auf das Windowsinterne caching zurück zu führen ist.Schließlich bewegt sich die Prozessor- fast synchron zur Ram-Auslastung.
Allerdings wird der Prozessor nicht zu 100% belastet und die Routine,welche die Paritäten berechnet und das caching erledigt,scheint auch nicht Multithreating-fähig zu sein.Ich würde sogar soweit gehen,das selbst der Algorithmus für die Datenverteilung gleich im selben Thread mit steckt.Dies lässt zumindest der Auslastungsverlauf vermuten,da mein Dualcore nie effektiv über 50% ausgelastet war.(auf den ganzen Prozessor gesehen)
Für diese Tests habe ich übrigens Cool`n`Quiet deaktiviert,so das der Prozessor ständig mit 2,7 Ghz lief.Sollte ich mal wieder Zeit haben,dann schiebe ich natürlich noch einen Test mit weniger Taktfrequenz nach.
*Software-Raid
Sequenziell auf das Array*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*Random auf das Array



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innerhalb des Array eine Datei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innerhalb des Array Mehrere Dateien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Onboard-Raid
Sequenziell auf das Array



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Random auf das Array



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innerhalb des Array eine Datei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innerhalb des Array mehrere Dateien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hardware-Raid
Sequenziell auf das Array



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Random auf das Array



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innerhalb des Array eine Datei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innerhalb des Array mehrere Dateien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2009)

*3.Fazit*

[FONT=&quot]Mit ausreichend Rechenpower und von haus aus schnellen Festplatten ist ein Software- bzw. Onboard-Raid 5 durchaus empfehlenswert. Gerade die Onboard-Variante hat mich dann doch in sachen Geschwindigkeit überrascht. Zudem ist das ganze auch noch recht sicher und benötigt weniger Festplatten zum Aufbau wie ein Raid 0+1 bei gleicher Sicherheit.
Damit empfiehlt sich die Verwendung als Datengrab mit schneller Anbindung. Im Home-Bereich würde ich es ebenfalls als Ersatz für ein externes Backup sehen, da dank der Parität die Datenintegrität von Natur aus besser sein sollte als bei einer einzel-Platte. Wenn das Array aber als Server-Platte her halten muß, dann ist ein regelmäßiges Backup durchaus empfehlenswert.

Wer sich aber jetzt ein Array einrichten will sollte sich allerdings im Klaren sein welche Hardware bzw. Betriebssystem er nutzen will, da er auf lange Zeit gebunden ist.
Bei einem Onboard-Raid ist es z.b. nicht sicher, ob es von der nächsten Hauptplatine überhaupt noch erkannt wird. Bei einem Software-Raid unter Windows ist hingegen nach einer Neuinstallation bereits alles hinfällig, da der Verbund nicht mehr erkannt wird.
Einzig ein extra Controller schafft hier zuverlässig Abhilfe. Allerdings sollte da auch schon ein billiger mit Raid-Funktionalität und ohne Hardwareseitige Unterstützung reichen.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (im sinne von der Chip auf der Karte übernimmt den Rechenaufwand)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
*Hier nun die Vor- und Nachteile
Software-Raid
*+sehr einfach bzw. fast intuitiv unter Windows einzurichten
+Das Array kann auch auf anderen Mainboards betrieben werden insofern man die Windowsinstallation portiert bekommt
-sehr lange,eigentlich schon indiskutable Initialisationszeit von 8-9h für das getestete Array (unter Windows)
-eher schlechte Schreibperformance (unter Windows)
-hohe CPU-Last
-man kann keine Stripe-Size festlegen (unter Windows)
-bei Neuinstallation von Windows ist das Array weg
-Festplatten,welche abgezogen wurden,werden nach dem wieder Anstecken nicht mehr als zugehörig erkannt
-Array ist Naturgemäß nicht Bootfähig

*Onboard-Raid*
+bei Amd-Systemen gibt es Fast-Init.Dadurch reduziert sich die Zeit für die Initialisation auf null
+recht gute Schreib- und Leserate
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+Array ist Bootfähig*
~*Festplatten,welche abgezogen wurden,werden nach dem wieder Anstecken nicht mehr vom AMD-Controller als zugehörig erkannt.Bei meiner alten ICH7 von Intel stellte dies jedoch kein Problem dar und sollte es bei neueren Southbridges von denen auch nicht.
-hohe CPU-Last
-das Array kann mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht auf das nächste Board umziehen (bei Intel-Systemen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit am höchsten das es klappt)

*Hardware-Raid*
+bringt die höchste Geschwindigkeit
+Systemwechsel ist kein Problem
+Initialisationszeit hält sich in Grenzen (3-3,5h für das getestete Array)
+Festplatten werden nach dem Abziehen und erneutem Anstecken wieder als zugehörig erkannt
*~*unerwartet hohe CPU-Last.Allerding sollte weniger zu keinem Einbruch der Performance führen
*~*Controller ist piniebel!!!Unregelmäßigkeiten im Verhalten der Festplatte werden sofort gemeldet und ziehen zumindest ein Verify nach sich.(ist aber eher selten und passiert auch,wenn sich der Rechner überm lesen bzw. Daten schreiben mit einem BSOD verabschiedet)
-eindeutig der Preis.Für die meisten werden min. 400€ für einen mit 8 Anschlüssen und min. 200€ für einen mit 4 Anschlüssen zuviel sein.

Ich hoffe,das ich mit diesem Vergleich ein paar gute Anhaltspunkte für all diejenigen liefern konnte,die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen wollen.
Aus meiner Sicht ist die Hardware-Variante die beste,da sie am performantesten und sichersten ist.Ich hatte mit meinem Verbund auch noch nie Probleme außer beim ersten Satz Festplatten (3,5 Zoll Samsung).Von denen hatte eine einen leichten Fehler,welcher beim Gegentesten am Mainboard zwar nicht auftrat aber vom 3Ware 9650SE bemerkt wurde. Glücklicherweise wurde diese Platte vom Händler getauscht und dann lief es.Mittlerweile habe ich auf 2,5 Zoll Platten (500GB pro stück,4 insgesamt) umgestellt und habe ebenfalls keinerlei fehler.Auch ist das Arry mittlerweile von einer Intel-Plattform auf eine von AMD umgezogen und das ohne jegliche Probleme.
[/FONT]


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2009)

<reserviert>


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2009)

<reserviert2>


----------



## M59Deathman (2. Januar 2010)

Moin,

Zuerst mal netter und gut geschriebener Test.

Beim Onboard Raid kann man noch aufführen das die Initialisationszeit meist sehr hoch ausfällt.

Bei 3 x 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 dauerte es 2 Tage!!

Das mit dem penibel ist so eine Sache. Die Platten abstecken und wieder dran ist kein Problem. 
Selbst von einem an den anderen Rechner geht (nur mit ICH10R getestet). Nur wenn Windows die Grätsche macht und er gerade auf dem Array schreibt,
kann es sein das er ein Rebuild beginnt. Und das dauert auch 2 Tage 

Hab das beim ICH10R schon 2 mal erlebt, sehr nervig.

Die CPU Usage liegt bei mir bei ca. 2-3% auf einem Core, also kein großes Ding.

Hier mal noch nen schneller Test mit HDTune über das Raid5. 
Allerdings liegen dort auch schon Daten und es liefen einige Anwendungen im Hintergrund die darauf zugreifen. 
Die Werte über eine LiveCD sind nochmal 20MB/s besser.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2010)

M59Deathman schrieb:


> Zuerst mal netter und gut geschriebener Test.



Danke.Hab aber auch zusammen 2,5 tage an meinem erstlingswerk gesessen.




> Bei 3 x 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 dauerte es 2 Tage!!



Auf intel-raid?Das ist heftig.Bei meinem amd-chipsatz war dem ja glücklicher weise nicht so dank fastinit.(die zeit hätte ich auch nicht gehabt)Da brauchte es nur ca. 45s wegen dem systemstart und nunja,eigentlich nichtmal die.


> Die Platten abstecken und wieder dran ist kein Problem.
> Selbst von einem an den anderen Rechner geht (nur mit ICH10R getestet).


Das habe ich schon öfters gelesen.Ich wollte es nur nicht so direkt rein schreiben,da es ja keine garantie dafür gibt.


> Hier mal noch nen schneller Test mit HDTune über das Raid5.
> Allerdings liegen dort auch schon Daten und es liefen einige Anwendungen im Hintergrund die darauf zugreifen.
> Die Werte über eine LiveCD sind nochmal 20MB/s besser.


Damit sollten deine durchsatzraten ungefähr auf höhe der meinen liegen.
Was für ein betriebssystem benutzt du und was für einen prozessor?Die prozessorlast war bei mir während des benchmarks auch ziemlich weit unten (anhang prozessorlast von crystaldiskmark).Allerdings ist diese so nicht wirklich aussagekräftig weil wie man sieht,war sie beim kopiertest bedeutend höher.


----------



## M59Deathman (3. Januar 2010)

> Auf intel-raid?Das ist heftig.Bei meinem amd-chipsatz war dem ja glücklicher weise nicht so dank fastinit.(die zeit hätte ich auch nicht gehabt)Da brauchte es nur ca. 45s wegen dem systemstart und nunja,eigentlich nichtmal die.


Fastinit gibts nicht du kannst zwar auf die Platten während dem Build/rebuild schreiben, aber sonderlich schnell ist das nicht.



> Das habe ich schon öfters gelesen.Ich wollte es nur nicht so direkt rein schreiben,da es ja keine garantie dafür gibt.


Gebe ich auch nicht  sollte aber meist gehen.



> Was für ein betriebssystem benutzt du und was für einen prozessor?Die prozessorlast war bei mir während des benchmarks auch ziemlich weit unten (anhang prozessorlast von crystaldiskmark).Allerdings ist diese so nicht wirklich aussagekräftig weil wie man sieht,war sie beim kopiertest bedeutend höher.


BS ist Windows 7 x64 ohne Auslagerungsdatei. CPU ist nen 9550 @ 3,8.
Nen Kopiertest kann ich morgen mal machen, schaun was der sagt.

Mfg Deathman


----------



## Sumpfig (3. Januar 2010)

interessanter test...

aber ein raid 5 mit 3 platten, das kann ja nix werden. bei den aktuellen plattenpreisen sollte man da doch lieber auf 0+1 setzen. 
mein fazit zu dem test, was im übrigen meiner bisherigen meinung entspricht:
raid 5 nur mit hardware-controller und mindestens 5 platten.

übrigens, was niemand vergessen sollte:
wenn man ein raid auf basis des onboardcontrollers aufbaut und dann mainboard wechselt, kann man in der regel sein raid vergessen.
im privatbereich kann ich jeden nur davon abraten. da lieber in den sauren apfel beissen und spiegelung über windows verwenden. alles andere bedeutet nur ärger beim hardwarewechsel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2010)

Kompliment zum Test 

Kannst du noch eine Ergänzungsrunde machen? Mich würde interessieren, wie Zwei-Platten RAID0-Verbünde (oder gleich 4 Platten RAID10, wenn du genug Platten hast - aber eigentlich sollte die Geschwindigkeit recht ähnlich sein) in den drei Szenarien abschneiden. (Stichwort "günstige Alternative")




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon öfters gelesen.Ich wollte es nur nicht so direkt rein schreiben,da es ja keine garantie dafür gibt.



Zu RAID5 kann ich da nichts sagen, aber zumindest RAID0-Umzüge klappen bei Intel i.d.R. vollkommen problemlos. (in meinem Fall sogar von ICH5R auf ICH10R, also ein halbes Jahrzehnt und grundlegende Technologiewechsel dazwischen -andere Busse, andere NB-SB Verbindung, andere Laufwerksanschlüsse und vor allem: Matrix-RAID, d.h. andere Protokolle)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2010)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> interessanter test...
> 
> aber ein raid 5 mit 3 platten, das kann ja nix werden. bei den aktuellen plattenpreisen sollte man da doch lieber auf 0+1 setzen.


Wenn ich mal wieder zeit habe teste ich das.Allerdings sehe ich das ganze ein wenig anders wie du.Bei 3 versus 4 platten geht deine rechnung vieleicht noch auf,aber bei 4 versus 6 platten schaut es kostentechnisch doch schon ein wenig anders aus.(vor allem wenn speicherplatzfanatiker z.b. 2 GB große platten verbauen)


> übrigens, was niemand vergessen sollte:
> wenn man ein raid auf basis des onboardcontrollers aufbaut und dann mainboard wechselt, kann man in der regel sein raid vergessen.
> im privatbereich kann ich jeden nur davon abraten. da lieber in den sauren apfel beissen und spiegelung über windows verwenden. alles andere bedeutet nur ärger beim hardwarewechsel.


Wenn du dir mal das fazit durch liest,wirst du feststellen,das da das selbe steht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du noch eine Ergänzungsrunde machen? Mich würde interessieren, wie Zwei-Platten RAID0-Verbünde (oder gleich 4 Platten RAID10, wenn du genug Platten hast - aber eigentlich sollte die Geschwindigkeit recht ähnlich sein) in den drei Szenarien abschneiden. (Stichwort "günstige Alternative")


"Ergänzungsrunde" ist schlecht.Dazu reichen schon allein die 2 reserve-posts nicht. Das wird wohl ein extra thread und leider auch erst dann,wenn ich mal noch ne 4. platte kaufe und zeit habe.


> Zu RAID5 kann ich da nichts sagen, aber zumindest RAID0-Umzüge klappen bei Intel i.d.R. vollkommen problemlos. (in meinem Fall sogar von ICH5R auf ICH10R, also ein halbes Jahrzehnt und grundlegende Technologiewechsel dazwischen -andere Busse, andere NB-SB Verbindung, andere Laufwerksanschlüsse und vor allem: Matrix-RAID, d.h. andere Protokolle)


Überrede intel dazu,das sie es garantieren und ich ändere es ab.Aber wenn du das schaffst,könntest du auch gleich noch amd dazu bringen das ihr nächster onboard-controller das auch kann.
Es spielt übrigens keine rolle,was für einen array-typ du einrichtest.Wenn ein raid 0 array unter verschiedenen ICH-southbridges erkannt wird,dann auch ein raid 5.


M59Deathman schrieb:


> BS ist Windows 7 x64 ohne Auslagerungsdatei. CPU ist nen 9550 @ 3,8.
> Nen Kopiertest kann ich morgen mal machen, schaun was der sagt.
> 
> Mfg Deathman


Ich bin gespannt,zumal dein prozessor pro kern mehr als 1,5 mal so schnell ist wie meine test-cpu.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (3. Januar 2010)

schöner test
er zeigt mir das man auch mit onboard variante gut fahren kann.

ich selber bin an einem raid 0 aus 2hdds interessiert (mit 3.hdd als backup)
hast du da erfahrung?


mfg


----------



## leorphee (3. Januar 2010)

schöner test!!
Hatte auch Jahre lang ein Raid 0 (onboard) zuerst auf einem 939 Board und dann bei meinem ICH10R und keine Probleme die Leistung zur einzelnen Platte war viel höher, nun steige ich um auf SSD, ich denke da bekomme ich dann doch die bessere Leistung für eine Systemplatte. Ich habe ja noch  3 TB für die Daten und  1T extern...


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (3. Januar 2010)

Ein paar Dinge als Ergänzung:



> ~Festplatten,welche abgezogen wurden,werden nach dem wieder Anstecken nicht mehr vom AMD-Controller als zugehörig erkannt.Bei meiner alten ICH7 von Intel stellte dies jedoch kein Problem dar und sollte es bei neueren Southbridges von denen auch nicht.



AMD Chipsätze binden defakto die Laufwerke nicht mehr ein, erst wenn man dem Controller sagt dass die Platte dazu da ist (Reserve/Sparing)
Mir ist es bei einem WaKüSystem passiert dass der Schlauch das Kabel einer Platte abgezogen hat.
Interessehalber dann mit Raid 10 und Raid 5 probiert:
Falls ein Reserve Laufwerk definiert ist, geht das vollautomatisch und im Hintergrund.
Falls das Laufwerk ab und angesteckt wird muss man dem Controller das Laufwerk als freigeben und zum LDx hinzufügen, danach kann man die Sync/den Rebuild starten.

Bei 7x0 SBs geht das mit dem Raidexpert Tool recht konfortabel und schnell (Grösse der Platte durch Schreibleistung der Platte).

Bei nVidia Chipsätzen geht es wie bei Intelcontrollern nach ICH5R über den Treiber bzw vollautomatisch bei Raid5.
Bei einem Raid 10 muss man auch hier das "neu" angesteckte Laufwerk zuweisen.



Sehr schön gemachter Test! Hoffentlich amüsierst du dich auch mit den 0,1 Raids.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2010)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> ich selber bin an einem raid 0 aus 2hdds interessiert (mit 3.hdd als backup)
> hast du da erfahrung?
> 
> mfg


Ich habe in meinem aktuellen und im letzten spielerechner ein raid 0 und muß sagen,das es für den system- bzw. spielestart nix bringt.Durch das array steigt zwar die max. transferrate,leider aber die bei zufälligen zugriffen nicht sonderlich. Dadurch wirst du beim windows-start nichts merken.Hantierst du hingegen mit großen dateien,wird es schon ein wenig schneller gehen.
Die 3. hdd,welche du als backup nehmen willst,sollte aber so groß sein wie die festplatten des arrays zusammen.Hast du also 2 platten a 500 GB im raid 0 benötigst du wenigstens 1000 GB für das backup,da sich im raid 0 die festplattenkapazität addiert.Ansonsten geht nur ein selektives backup mit ggf. bestmöglicher komprimierung.
Wenn alle festplatten gleich groß sind hättest du sonst nur noch die möglichkeit eines raid 5,falls dein controller das unterstützt.Dann hättest du die ausfallsicherheit von einer platte,aber wahrscheinlich etwas weniger performance als bei raid 0.Außerdem verkompliziert sich dann der umzug auf ein anderes mainboard erheblich.



leorphee schrieb:


> schöner test!!
> Hatte auch Jahre lang ein Raid 0 (onboard) zuerst auf einem 939 Board und dann bei meinem ICH10R und keine Probleme die Leistung zur einzelnen Platte war viel höher, nun steige ich um auf SSD, ich denke da bekomme ich dann doch die bessere Leistung für eine Systemplatte. Ich habe ja noch 3 TB für die Daten und 1T extern...


Wenn die ssd einmal im rechner steckt und du davon bootest wirst du dich in sachen geschwindigkeit aber umgucken und feststellen,das nach dem wilkommen-bildschirm ab sofort der user das langsamste am system ist.
Ich benutze als systemplatte die am anfang des test aufgeführte intel-ssd und habe eine bootdauer von ca. 35s.Dabei wird gdata internetsecurity,demontools, everest ultimate und noch ein paar andere tools mit geladen.



Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> AMD Chipsätze binden defakto die Laufwerke nicht mehr ein, erst wenn man dem Controller sagt dass die Platte dazu da ist (Reserve/Sparing)
> Mir ist es bei einem WaKüSystem passiert dass der Schlauch das Kabel einer Platte abgezogen hat.
> Interessehalber dann mit Raid 10 und Raid 5 probiert:
> Falls ein Reserve Laufwerk definiert ist, geht das vollautomatisch und im Hintergrund.
> Falls das Laufwerk ab und angesteckt wird muss man dem Controller das Laufwerk als freigeben und zum LDx hinzufügen, danach kann man die Sync/den Rebuild starten.


Das ist ja die krux an der sache.Der intel-controller scheint sich die laufwerke zu "markieren" und kann dadurch jeder zeit und überall die festplatte einem bestimmten array zuordnen.Beim amd-controller hat es sich so verhalten,als wenn ich eine neue hdd einbinden will und das finde ich nicht so toll.Schließlich kann man sich dadurch ein array zerlegen falls unbeabsichtigt mal mehr als 1 platte abgezogen wird oder die stromversorgung für diese min. 2 stück ne meise hat (z.b. stromversorgungskabel für die platten nicht richtig am netzteil dran oder ein wackeliger)



> Hoffentlich amüsierst du dich auch mit den 0,1 Raids.


Ich befürchte das dauert noch eine weile.Du könntest mir höchstens zeit schenken (aber bitte schön mit ner roten schleife drum),dann würde es schneller gehen.


----------



## Sumpfig (3. Januar 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich das ganze ein wenig anders wie du.Bei 3 versus 4 platten geht deine rechnung vieleicht noch auf,aber bei 4 versus 6 platten schaut es kostentechnisch doch schon ein wenig anders aus.(vor allem wenn speicherplatzfanatiker z.b. 2 GB große platten verbauen)
> Wenn du dir mal das fazit durch liest,wirst du feststellen,das da das selbe steht.



meinte ja auch nur bei 3 platten lieber ne vierte dazu und 0+1 machen. danach macht dann ein 5er sinn.

sorry, das du schon darauf hingewiesen hast, hab ich wohl überlesen.


ansonsten bleib ich bei meiner meinung...
wenn man sich nicht über alle konsequenzen im klaren ist, dann besser finger weg von raid (abgesehen von 0 und 1, das kann man noch durchgehen lassen)



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Zu RAID5 kann ich da nichts sagen, aber zumindest RAID0-Umzüge klappen bei Intel i.d.R. vollkommen problemlos. (in meinem Fall sogar von ICH5R auf ICH10R, also ein halbes Jahrzehnt und grundlegende Technologiewechsel dazwischen -andere Busse, andere NB-SB Verbindung, andere Laufwerksanschlüsse und vor allem: Matrix-RAID, d.h. andere Protokolle


wenn das da so ist, dann ist das ne feine sache. aber dann ist man auch gezwungen immer bei intel zu bleiben.


----------



## Mike1 (4. Januar 2010)

Also das Software-RAID unter Windows hört sich ja reichlich unkomfortabel an. Weiß zufällig jemand warum es so lange zum Einrichten braucht und nach einer Neuinstallation nicht mehr verwendbar ist? Wie sieht es beim Ausfall einer Festplatte aus, dauert das dann auch wieder stundenlang? 
Da könnte man ja auch gleich RAID0 nehmen und ab und an Backups machen, weil RAID5 hilft in dieser Form nur noch gegen Hardware-Defekte (und selbst bei denen muss man hoffen das es nur eine Festplatte erwischt, Windows verkraftet ja auch meist einen Mainboard-Wechsel nicht …).


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2010)

Als bremsenden Faktor sehe ich hier Windows. 

Sehr gelungener Vergleich 

Deine Negativunkte fuer das Softraid unter Windows


> [FONT=&quot]-sehr lange,eigentlich schon indiskutable Initialisationszeit von 8-9h für das getestete Array (unter Windows)
> -eher schlechte Schreibperformance (unter Windows)
> -hohe CPU-Last
> -man kann keine Stripe-Size festlegen (unter Windows)
> ...



Unter Linux kann das SoftRaid gleich genutzt werden, das Sync der Platten geschieht im Hintergrund und kann auch durch neustarten unterbrochen werden  Was die Performance angeht:Mangels Benchmarkprogramm fuer Linux habe ich es mit dem zugegeben etwas primitiven HDParm gestetet. Da kommt bei 3x 1,5TB im RAID5 annaehrend das doppelte einer einzelnen Platte raus was fast Idealwert ist. Allerdings steigt die CPU Last bei einem Core auf sagenhafte 5% 

Eine Neuinstallation ist auch kein Problem, man brauch nur die Konfigurationsdatei. Auch das vertauschen der Anschluesse auf dem Mainboard spielt keine Rolle (beides schon getestet, wenn auch unfreiwillig)

Das Einzige was bei Linux auch zutrifft ist das bootfaehige. Grub kann nicht vom MD (MultiDisk / SoftRaid) devices booten. Soll sich mit der neuen Version aber auch aendern.

Leider hat MS das wieder vermurkst. 

Wenn jemand einen guten Benchmark fuer Linux weis, dann her damit. Das kann ich demnaechst mit meinem alten Server testen (ausser Hardware mit seperatem Controller, ich habe einfach keinen)


----------



## DOcean (4. Januar 2010)

mich würde der 





> 2.Kopiertest und Prozessorlast


 bei der SSD interessieren, nur so als Vergleich

so wie ich das sehe schlägt die SSD ein Raid5 immer außer bei seq. Zugriffen (bezogen auf CrystalDiskMark), kannst du dieses Aussage unterstützen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Januar 2010)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> meinte ja auch nur bei 3 platten lieber ne vierte dazu und 0+1 machen. danach macht dann ein 5er sinn.


Ich wollte ja auch nur meine meinung dar legen. Ich hatte übrigens nen tippfehler drin.Sollte statt 2 GB 2TB heißen.(2GB währen für ein festplatte mittlerweile sehr wenig )


> ansonsten bleib ich bei meiner meinung...
> wenn man sich nicht über alle konsequenzen im klaren ist, dann besser finger weg von raid (abgesehen von 0 und 1, das kann man noch durchgehen lassen)


Naja,wer nicht probiert,der nicht schlauer wird.Für anfänger ist ein backup aber warlich zu empfehlen.



Mike1 schrieb:


> Also das Software-RAID unter Windows hört sich ja reichlich unkomfortabel an. Weiß zufällig jemand warum es so lange zum Einrichten braucht und nach einer Neuinstallation nicht mehr verwendbar ist? Wie sieht es beim Ausfall einer Festplatte aus, dauert das dann auch wieder stundenlang?


Unkomfortabel ist glaub ich relativ.Solange die platten i.o. sind ist das raid wie alle anderen auch zu handhaben.
Warum das initialisieren so lange beim software- bzw. intel onboard-raid (zweiteres laut M59Deathman) dauert weiß ich auch nicht.Eigentlich könnte es ja "durch rattern" bis es fertig ist,macht es aber nicht.Mein AMD-chipsatz scheint dafür beim erstellen irgendwas in den MBR zu schreiben,was durch eine entsprechende warnmeldung kund getan wird.(stichwort fastinit)
Initialisieren ist übrigens etwas anderes wie einrichten.Raid-verbünde sind generell nach dem einrichten benutzbar,entfalten aber erst ihre volle geschwindigkeit nach dem initialisieren.


> Da könnte man ja auch gleich RAID0 nehmen und ab und an Backups machen, weil RAID5 hilft in dieser Form nur noch gegen Hardware-Defekte (und selbst bei denen muss man hoffen das es nur eine Festplatte erwischt, Windows verkraftet ja auch meist einen Mainboard-Wechsel nicht …).


Die lösung mit dem raid 0 wäre praktikabel,aber du benötigst eine software die automatisch und in regelmäßigen abständen backups macht und eine backup-platte die die größe deines arrays hat.



DOcean schrieb:


> mich würde der  (2. Kopiertest und Prozessorlast) bei der SSD interessieren, nur so als Vergleich


Da gibt es leider nix zu testen.Eine ssd bringt in sachen durchsatz genau das,was der benchmark schon sagt.Dazu kommt noch,das man dann ein ram-laufwerk o.ä. bemühen müßte.Dementsprechend benötigte man sehr viel hauptspeicher (ramdisk),sowas wie ein gigabyte i-drive (o.ä.) oder ein array mit hardware-controller und min. 12 sas-platten um wirklich garantieren zu können,das es zu keinen engpässen beim datentransfer kommt.
Prozessorlast entsteht bei zugriffen auf ein einzelnes laufwerk übrigens nicht.Dafür gibt es schon seit langem die udma-modi.Seit der einführung dieser ist prozessorlast beim lesen und schreiben auf einzelne datenträge passe.


> so wie ich das sehe schlägt die SSD ein Raid5 immer außer bei seq. Zugriffen (bezogen auf CrystalDiskMark), kannst du dieses Aussage unterstützen?


Nicht uneingeschränkt.Wenn man gleiche kosten vorraus setzt ist dies zutreffen.Spielen aber kosten keine rolle,dann baue ich dir aus sas-platten ein array,was selbst eine intel-ssd auf slc-basis alt aussehen läßt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> "Ergänzungsrunde" ist schlecht.Dazu reichen schon allein die 2 reserve-posts nicht.



Da kann ich helfen 



> Das wird wohl ein extra thread und leider auch erst dann,wenn ich mal noch ne 4. platte kaufe



Wie gesagt: RAID 0 wäre auch schon sehr aufschlussreich



> und zeit habe.



Da kann ich allerdings nicht helfen.



> Überrede intel dazu,das sie es garantieren und ich ändere es ab.Aber wenn du das schaffst,könntest du auch gleich noch amd dazu bringen das ihr nächster onboard-controller das auch kann.
> Es spielt übrigens keine rolle,was für einen array-typ du einrichtest.Wenn ein raid 0 array unter verschiedenen ICH-southbridges erkannt wird,dann auch ein raid 5.



Letzteres war mein Gedanke, als ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen als Hilfestellung für Nachdenkende geschildert habe 




Sumpfig schrieb:


> wenn das da so ist, dann ist das ne feine sache. aber dann ist man auch gezwungen immer bei intel zu bleiben.



Das ist sicherlich ein großer, fetter Nachteil. (ich selbst hätte jetzt ggf. nen Phenom II, wär mein ich5r-Verbund nicht gewesen)
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich bei AMD und Nvidia bislang kaum etwas von geglückten Umzügen gehört (mag sein, dass sie niemand versucht) - unterhalb von Controllerkarten ist Intel somit immer noch die beste Lösung, wenn man RAID möchte.
Und da schon zwei moderne (Desktop-)Festplatten im RAID 0 in der Lage sind, eine PCI-E 1.x-Lane um fast das doppelte zu überlasten, sind Controllerkarten nicht nur preislich, sondern auch technisch auf High-End-Systemen beschränkt, bei denen noch ein PCI-E x4 frei und nutzbar ist, was nur bei sehr wenigen Platinen der Fall ist.
(Sieht man mal von der Möglichkeit ab, ein teures X48/X58/790FX zu kaufen und den zweiten Grafik-Steckplatz für die Festplattenanbindung zu nutzen. Bis 3 Platten RAID5/4 Platten RAID10 würden auch die normalen 2.0 x1 Slots einiger AMD-Platinen reichen, wenn der Controller 2.0 kann)



Mike1 schrieb:


> Da könnte man ja auch gleich RAID0 nehmen und ab und an Backups machen, weil RAID5 hilft in dieser Form nur noch gegen Hardware-Defekte (und selbst bei denen muss man hoffen das es nur eine Festplatte erwischt, Windows verkraftet ja auch meist einen Mainboard-Wechsel nicht …).



Für Heimnutzer sind Back-Ups definitiv sinnvoller - ich wage mal zu behaupten/schätzen, dass >90% aller Datenverluste bei Endanwender nicht aus Festplattenausfällen resultieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> ...


HA...schaut die thread auslösende person also auch mal vorbei *_mit_dem_Finger_auf_dich_Zeig* (link) 



> Als bremsenden Faktor sehe ich hier Windows.


Dann mache am besten mal ein tutorial,welches einem sagt was für ein linux man am besten nimmt und wie es einzurichten ist.Günstiger weise sollte alles idiotensicher sein,damit so ein noob wie ich es auch versteht.
Dann kann ich es ja nachbauen und diesem test hinzu fügen.



> Unter Linux kann das SoftRaid gleich genutzt werden, das Sync der Platten geschieht im Hintergrund und kann auch durch neustarten unterbrochen werden


Das gleich nutzen geht unter windows auch.Das problem ist mehr das man erstmal auf leistung verzichten muß obwohl schon nicht viel das ist.
Mit dem rebooten und weiter initialisieren ist so eine sache.Beim ersten mal (mit dem reboot) habe ich dann aus verzweiflung den rechner die nacht über machen lassen und konnte deshalb keine zeit nehmen.Beim zweiten mal (ohne reboot) konnte ich das dann.Das erste mal hat aber subjektiv bedeutend länger gedauert.Das problem war ja auch,das windows nach dem neustart nichts mehr anzeigt,wie weit es ist.


> Was die Performance angeht:Mangels Benchmarkprogramm fuer Linux habe ich es mit dem zugegeben etwas primitiven HDParm gestetet. Da kommt bei 3x 1,5TB im RAID5 annaehrend das doppelte einer einzelnen Platte raus was fast Idealwert ist. Allerdings steigt die CPU Last bei einem Core auf sagenhafte 5%


Vergiß die benchmarks.Wenn dieser test eines darüber zeigt dann ist es,das die benchmarks volkommenen quatsch zusammen gemessen haben.
Die kopiertests sind beim kopieren innerhalb und *auf *(schreibend) die platte entstanden.Die benchmarks sagen nun,das das soft-array nur 82 MB/s schafft und beim kopieren waren es 138MB/s (jeweils sequentiell).Beim onboard-raid ist der unterschied mit 73 zu 183 MB/s noch größer.Von den unterschieden in der prozessorlast ganz zu schweigen.
Von daher zeigen nur kopiertests,was ein array wirklich kann.Lediglich einzellaufwerke scheinen keine derartigen probleme zu machen.



> Eine Neuinstallation ist auch kein Problem, man brauch nur die Konfigurationsdatei. Auch das vertauschen der Anschluesse auf dem Mainboard spielt keine Rolle (beides schon getestet, wenn auch unfreiwillig)


Ob windows nun so eine "konfigurationsdatei" hat weiß ich nicht.Wenn ja,dann währe dort eine neuinstallation ebenfalls kein problem.
Das vertauschen der anschlüsse meine ich eigentlich weniger.Mir ist nur aufgefallen,das die festplatte nicht mehr als "zugehörig" erkannt wurde nachdem ich sie wieder angesteckt hatte.Allerdings habe ich den computer herunter gefahren,festplatte abgestöpselt,hochgefahren,"degraded"-test gemacht,herunter gefahren,angestöpselt und abschließend wieder hoch gefahren.Es war also quasi eine von windows bemerkte trennung,was ja nicht der fall ist wenn der computer wärend der trennung aus ist.



> Das Einzige was bei Linux auch zutrifft ist das bootfaehige. Grub kann nicht vom MD (MultiDisk / SoftRaid) devices booten. Soll sich mit der neuen Version aber auch aendern.


Das wäre dann ein definitiver pluspunkt für linux.Leider würde dieses den rechner nur eingeschränkt zum multifunktionsgerät machen.Zocken ist dann nicht mehr drin und wieviele haben schon das geld für einen extra rechner oder haben die ahnung ihn wenigstens multimedia tauglich zu machen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da kann ich helfen


Ich befürchte nur,das dann die übersichtlichkeit ein wenig leidet.Ein extra thread ist glaub ich doch besser.



> Wie gesagt: RAID 0 wäre auch schon sehr aufschlussreich


Wenn ich dazu komme,werde ich den test verfassen.Allerdings kann der in 4 wochen kommen oder auch am ende des jahres. (mein reales leben schreit förmlich nach bautätigkeit )



> Da kann ich allerdings nicht helfen.


Sch...scheibenkleister...Und ich dachte ich hätte endlich gott gefunden. 30h pro tag wären manchmal nicht schlecht auch wenn ich nicht weis ob man dann noch mit 8h schlaf hin kommt.


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> HA...schaut die thread auslösende person also auch mal vorbei *_mit_dem_Finger_auf_dich_Zeig* (link)



Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst 



> Dann mache am besten mal ein tutorial,welches einem sagt was für ein linux man am besten nimmt und wie es einzurichten ist.Günstiger weise sollte alles idiotensicher sein,damit so ein noob wie ich es auch versteht.
> Dann kann ich es ja nachbauen und diesem test hinzu fügen.



gib mal in der konsole _man mdadm_ ein, da steht alles was du brauchst 



> Das gleich nutzen geht unter windows auch.Das problem ist mehr das man erstmal auf leistung verzichten muß obwohl schon nicht viel das ist.
> Mit dem rebooten und weiter initialisieren ist so eine sache.Beim ersten mal (mit dem reboot) habe ich dann aus verzweiflung den rechner die nacht über machen lassen und konnte deshalb keine zeit nehmen.Beim zweiten mal (ohne reboot) konnte ich das dann.Das erste mal hat aber subjektiv bedeutend länger gedauert.Das problem war ja auch,das windows nach dem neustart nichts mehr anzeigt,wie weit es ist.



unter Linux lässt sich der Raid Zustand jederzeit abfragen. Mein sync des Raid 5 hat trotz Kopierens von ca. 1TB an Daten nur ca. 4 - 5 Stunden gedauert.



> Vergiß die benchmarks.Wenn dieser test eines darüber zeigt dann ist es,das die benchmarks volkommenen quatsch zusammen gemessen haben.
> Die kopiertests sind beim kopieren innerhalb und *auf *(schreibend) die platte entstanden.Die benchmarks sagen nun,das das soft-array nur 82 MB/s schafft und beim kopieren waren es 138MB/s (jeweils sequentiell).Beim onboard-raid ist der unterschied mit 73 zu 183 MB/s noch größer.Von den unterschieden in der prozessorlast ganz zu schweigen.
> Von daher zeigen nur kopiertests,was ein array wirklich kann.Lediglich einzellaufwerke scheinen keine derartigen probleme zu machen.



werde ich testen sobald ich hier die Server getauscht habe, dann kann ich mit dem alten Server noch experimentieren. Generell ist die schreibleistung aber geringer bei mir, ichh abe den Schreibcache aus Sicherheitsgründen deaktiviert.



> Ob windows nun so eine "konfigurationsdatei" hat weiß ich nicht.Wenn ja,dann währe dort eine neuinstallation ebenfalls kein problem.
> Das vertauschen der anschlüsse meine ich eigentlich weniger.Mir ist nur aufgefallen,das die festplatte nicht mehr als "zugehörig" erkannt wurde nachdem ich sie wieder angesteckt hatte.Allerdings habe ich den computer herunter gefahren,festplatte abgestöpselt,hochgefahren,"degraded"-test gemacht,herunter gefahren,angestöpselt und abschließend wieder hoch gefahren.Es war also quasi eine von windows bemerkte trennung,was ja nicht der fall ist wenn der computer wärend der trennung aus ist.



Wo und wie Windows das speichert weis ich nicht. MS typisch garantiert irgendwo oder irgendwie so das man es nicht so leicht finden kann. Unter Linux kannst du die Festplatten beim Betrieb oder wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist ab- und anstöpseln. Kein Problem.



> Das wäre dann ein definitiver pluspunkt für linux.Leider würde dieses den rechner nur eingeschränkt zum multifunktionsgerät machen.Zocken ist dann nicht mehr drin und wieviele haben schon das geld für einen extra rechner oder haben die ahnung ihn wenigstens multimedia tauglich zu machen?



Du kannst natürlich auf einem Softraid auch ein Linux mit KDE / GNOME usw installieren. Das ist egal.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst






> gib mal in der konsole _man mdadm_ ein, da steht alles was du brauchst


Öhm...Ich glaube ich mache zuerst noch den thread mit den raid 0 tests.Damit bin ich glaub ich schneller fertig.



> unter Linux lässt sich der Raid Zustand jederzeit abfragen. Mein sync des Raid 5 hat trotz Kopierens von ca. 1TB an Daten nur ca. 4 - 5 Stunden gedauert.


Das ist allerdings ordentlich.Damit wäre linux beim initialisieren nicht langsamer als ein hardware-raid.


----------



## kalkone (4. Januar 2010)

du hast oben geschrieben, dass nach dem initialesieren erst die volle geschwindigkeit rauskommt. (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass es bei 2 platten, im raid 0 genau so ist)
ich hab auch das gigabyte ma790gp-ds4h mit 2 F3 500gb platten und onboard raid.

nachträglich kann man das nicht noch initialesieren?
ich hab es "nur" so gemacht wie es im handbuch stand, bin in der hinsicht eher ein laie 

geschwindigkeit is so ziemlich die selbe wie bei dir beim HDTach(um die 370mb´s)

ansonsten sehr schöner test!!!

Danke!

mfg


----------



## M59Deathman (5. Januar 2010)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> aber ein raid 5 mit 3 platten, das kann ja nix werden. bei den aktuellen plattenpreisen sollte man da doch lieber auf 0+1 setzen.
> mein fazit zu dem test, was im übrigen meiner bisherigen meinung entspricht:
> raid 5 nur mit hardware-controller und mindestens 5 platten.



Schon mal geschaut was sone Karte kostet?!? Da brauchste nen x4 Slot min. und dann bremmst dich die Platte von der du aus kopierst.

Auf nem Onboard würde das garnix bringen.




Sumpfig schrieb:


> übrigens, was niemand vergessen sollte:
> wenn man ein raid auf basis des onboardcontrollers aufbaut und dann mainboard wechselt, kann man in der regel sein raid vergessen.
> im privatbereich kann ich jeden nur davon abraten. da lieber in den sauren apfel beissen und spiegelung über windows verwenden. alles andere bedeutet nur ärger beim hardwarewechsel.



Wenn man sich vorher Gedanken macht stimmt das nur zu 10%.

Ich hab nun von ICH7R auf 10 und dann nochmal auf 10. Das ganze über 3 Boardhertseller hinweg. Da geht nix kaputt wenn man weiß was man macht.

Das ganze sieht bei Karten auch nicht anders aus die meisten sind auch nicht kompatibel zueinander.

Wegen dem Kopiertest werd ich mich nachher nochmal ran setzten. Hab aber leider nur ne 1TB Spinpoint F3 von wo aus ich Kopieren kann. Mal sehn vll. macht ich mir schnell ne Ramdisk auf.

Mfg Deathman


----------



## Edimax (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,bevor ich diesen Beitrag gelesen habe,wollte ich ein Raid 5 auf mein Pc einrichten mit 3 Samsung 500 Gbyte F3 Platten , da meine alte Platte Totalausfall hatte und ich in der letzten Zeit keine Sicherung durchgeführt habe.Meine Überlegung war daß Raid 5 schneller und sicherer als eine Einzelplatte ist.Eine Zwischenlösung zwischen Raid 0 und Raid 1.
Ich bin jetzt etwas verunsichert.Soll ich lieber eine 1 Terrabyte F3 Einzelplatte nehmen?
Habe ich beim Spielen Vorteile durch ein Raid 5 System (geschwindigkeit)?


----------



## M59Deathman (5. Januar 2010)

Raid5 ist keine Datensicherung!! Es erhöht nur die Ausfallsicherheit und Performance.

Beim Spielen wirst du da nichts spüren, da dort anderen Teile eine viel stärkere Rolle spielen, als die Platte.

Allerdings bei "Arbeiten" ist der Vorteil deutlich zu spüren wenn man viele Files bewegt oder größere Datein verarbeitet. Auch Programmstarts gehen deutlich flotter von der Hand.

Mfg Deathman

Eins vorweg Sorry für den Doppelpost sieht so aber schöner aus 

_[Mod-Edit]  [/Mod-Edit]_


So hier mal der kleine 3,7GB kleine Unhold. Mehr ging leider nicht um den Kopiervorgang nicht zu beeinträchtigen. Mehr als 8GB gehen nicht aufs Board 

Erstellt hab ich das Ding mit RAMDisk for Windows 2000 / XP / Server 2003 / Vista / PE

Naja dann musste ich leider feststellen das HDTune das Laufwerk auch nach Neustart nicht erkennt. 

Also blieben nur Screens vom Windowskopiervorgang. Muß mal nach nen Tool suchen welches das Laufwerk auch erkennt. Oder kennt einer eins?

Los gehts:

Das Laufwerk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich mal die Schreibrate auf dem Ram getestet:

Einmal die beiden Videos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal 3,6GB Musik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend habe ich dann vom Ram auf das Raid 5 geschrieben.

Auch hier einmal die beiden Videos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal die 3,6GB Musik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier einmal Benches der Ramdisk mir CrystalDiskMark:

1 CPU


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 CPU'S


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 CPU


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 CPU's


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anscheind bremst eine CPU den Durchsatz leicht.
​ 
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Schreibrate bei der Musik immer bei 2 Files auf 38 MB/s fällt warum kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.

Aber die Performance ist für keine extra Kosten extrem gut. Mann kann sicher noch was bei einer ordentlichen Defragmentierung aus dem Raid5 rausholen.

*UPDATE* Die CPU Last liegt bei ca 8%-12% auf einem Core.

@TurricanVeteran

Hast du die SSD am gleichem Controller wie das Raid?

Weil ich bin an ner SSD dran, nur hab ich noch im Hinterkopf das man diese nicht an nem Raidcontroller betreiben kann. 
Denn das Ding müßte sich den ICH mit dem Raid5 teilen.

Mfg Deathman


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2010)

So,da bin ich erstmal wieder...



M59Deathman schrieb:


> ...


Wenn ich mir so deine testergebnisse ansehe komme ich schon fast zu dem schluß,das meine ssd bei den meinigen ein wenig gebremst hat. Eine 500 GB F3 dürfte doch eigentlich kaum langsamer als eine 1 TB F3 sein.



> Hast du die SSD am gleichem Controller wie das Raid?


Die ssd war am selben controller.Solange du sie keinem array zuordnest kannst du sie auch als einzellaufwerk daran betreiben.Das ist dem controller egal.



Edimax schrieb:


> Hallo,bevor ich diesen Beitrag gelesen habe,wollte ich ein Raid 5 auf mein Pc einrichten mit 3 Samsung 500 Gbyte F3 Platten , da meine alte Platte Totalausfall hatte und ich in der letzten Zeit keine Sicherung durchgeführt habe.Meine Überlegung war daß Raid 5 schneller und sicherer als eine Einzelplatte ist.Eine Zwischenlösung zwischen Raid 0 und Raid 1.
> Ich bin jetzt etwas verunsichert.Soll ich lieber eine 1 Terrabyte F3 Einzelplatte nehmen?
> Habe ich beim Spielen Vorteile durch ein Raid 5 System (geschwindigkeit)?


Beim spielen hast du sicherlich keine vorteile.Spiele werden eigentlich nur durch die cpu und die grafikkarte begrenzt. (bei alten systemen ggf. noch durch das interne bussystem)
Aber um M59Deathman so halb zu wiedersprechen,mit einem raid 5 kann man auch eine datensicherung ersetzen.Vorraussetzung ist allerdings das du das array nicht gerade zu deine "arbeits-platte" machst.Wenn du es als datengrab verwendest sehe ich keinen grund noch eine sicherung zu machen,da es dir angezeigt wird wenn ein kaputt gegangen ist.Zudem ist es egal welche platte ausfällt,solange nur eine ausfällt.
Andererseits frage ich mich,was für hyper wichtige daten auf einem spielerechner schon liegen können.Ich halte meinen datenbestand darauf eigentlich immer so schlank wie möglich zumal zusätzliche programme und volle partitionen auch nur bremsen können.
In sachen arbeitsgeschwindigkeit konnte ich irgendwie auch keinen gravierenden unterschied feststellen.Gut,bei dem raid 0 auf meinem spielerechner wirkt vista recht flott,aber das kann auch daran liegen das  auf diesem keinen inet-anschluß geschweige denn einen antivirus oder andere bremsende software installiert ist.



kalkone schrieb:


> du hast oben geschrieben, dass nach dem initialesieren erst die volle geschwindigkeit rauskommt. (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass es bei 2 platten, im raid 0 genau so ist)
> ich hab auch das gigabyte ma790gp-ds4h mit 2 F3 500gb platten und onboard raid.
> nachträglich kann man das nicht noch initialesieren?


Da gehst du vom falschen aus.Ein raid 0 muß nicht initialisiert werden.Bei einem raid 5 wird das wohl nur wegen der parität notwendig sein.Der controller baut sich da schlichtweg eine datenträgerstrucktur auf,was bei einem raid 0 nicht notwendig ist (dort werden die daten nur auf die einzelnen festplatten verteilt)


----------



## M59Deathman (7. Januar 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so deine testergebnisse ansehe komme ich schon fast zu dem schluß,das meine ssd bei den meinigen ein wenig gebremst hat.
> Eine 500 GB F3 dürfte doch eigentlich kaum langsamer als eine 1 TB F3 sein.



Doch die Datendichte ist höher, damit erzielt man noch einen Vorteil. Aber die SSD gebremst hmm denke da eher an das Bus-System.



> Die ssd war am selben controller.Solange du sie keinem array zuordnest kannst du sie auch als einzellaufwerk daran betreiben.Das ist dem controller egal.


Muß nachher nochmal die letzte PCGH durschaun meine da stand drin das es nicht geht. Wobei ich ja meine BS Platte auch am Controller habe.



> Aber um M59Deathman so halb zu wiedersprechen,mit einem raid 5 kann man auch eine datensicherung ersetzen.Vorraussetzung ist allerdings das du das array nicht gerade zu deine "arbeits-platte" machst.Wenn du es als datengrab verwendest sehe ich keinen grund noch eine sicherung zu machen,da es dir angezeigt wird wenn ein kaputt gegangen ist.Zudem ist es egal welche platte ausfällt,solange nur eine ausfällt.


Meine 3 sind alle gleiche Baureihe. Ein Produktionsdefekt und Bumm ade Daten. Auf den Platten liegen alle meine Filme, Musik und Arbeitsdaten. Das wäre nen arger Verlust.

Von daher sicher ich zumindestens die wichtigsten Daten auf nen externes Laufwerk.

Und da ich Beruflich auch viel mit Raids arbeite kann ich dir versichern, dass nen Raid5 eine Datensicherung in keinster weiße ersetzt, höchstens ergänzt.

Außer man hat nur Müll auf seiner Platte dann brauch man aber auch kein Raid5 



> In sachen arbeitsgeschwindigkeit konnte ich irgendwie auch keinen gravierenden unterschied feststellen.Gut,bei dem raid 0 auf meinem spielerechner wirkt vista recht flott,aber das kann auch daran liegen das  auf diesem keinen inet-anschluß geschweige denn einen antivirus oder andere bremsende software installiert ist.


Autsch, ich hoffe du benutzt nie CD's, Sticks etc. das kann schnell ins Auge gehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2010)

M59Deathman schrieb:


> Doch die Datendichte ist höher, damit erzielt man noch einen Vorteil.


Nicht wirklich.Du hast in deinen festplatten keine höhere datendichte (bei den F3 500 GB pro platter) sondern einfach nur einen platter mehr.Da eine festplatte aber recht offensichtlich nicht mehrere lese-/schreibköpfe gleichzeitig benutzt,ist die transferrate deiner HDD`s ungefähr genau so hoch wie die der meinigen.(ansonsten müßten doch deine doppelt so schnell sein wie meine oder nicht?)


> Meine 3 sind alle gleiche Baureihe. Ein Produktionsdefekt und Bumm ade Daten. Auf den Platten liegen alle meine Filme, Musik und Arbeitsdaten. Das wäre nen arger Verlust.
> Von daher sicher ich zumindestens die wichtigsten Daten auf nen externes Laufwerk.


Spinnen wir mal weiter...Du hast dir zusammen mit den platten fürs array gleich noch ein paar für die datensicherung besorgt.In diesen wurden,durch einen blöden zufall,platter von der selben serie,wie sie in deinen array-platten stecken,verbaut.Diese haben nun den selben fehler und gehen auch just nach der selben betriebszeit drauf bzw. produzieren fehler.Die konsequenz ist,das deine daten genau so weg sind.
Ich halte nix davon im privaten bereich all zu paranoid zu reagieren.Bei firmen,wo die platten ständig im streß sind, ist das sicherlich was anderes und die daten obendrein noch seeeehhhhhrrrr viel wichtiger,aber im privaten wo ich es eher als datengrab sehe,ist`s nu nicht ganz so. Außerdem ist die warscheinlichkeit recht gering,das dir 2 platten auf einmal abrauchen.
Als ideale konstellation sehe ich im moment eine ssd oder hdd für das bs und ggf. ein paar spiele und ein raid 5 als datengrab(also für multimedia,backup,downloads usw.) Ich bin natürlich in der glücklichen lage das in 2 verschiedenen rechnern zu haben.



> Und da ich Beruflich auch viel mit Raids arbeite kann ich dir versichern, dass nen Raid5 eine Datensicherung in keinster weiße ersetzt, höchstens ergänzt.
> Außer man hat nur Müll auf seiner Platte dann brauch man aber auch kein Raid5


Du richtest heimanwendern raid-systeme ein?Wohl eher kaum und firmen sind nunmal nicht so ganz mit heimanwendern zu vergleichen.Ich glaube,das letztere nicht mal im ernstfall mehrere TB traffic am tag erzeugen.
Ich besitze mein raid 5 mittlerweile über 2 jahre und ich muß sagen,das sich auf dem array die daten zuverlässiger gehalten haben als auf den sicherungen,die ich bis jetzt immer mal angelegt hatte.



> Autsch, ich hoffe du benutzt nie CD's, Sticks etc. das kann schnell ins Auge gehen.


Was ist da autsch?Ich habe nix,was ich auf meinem spiele-pc transferieren müßte und wenn ich mal nen spiele-patch transferiere kommt der von einer sicheren seite und geht vorher durch einen antivierus.(anschließend per usb-stick kopiert) Bei gekauften spielen gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus das die vieren und trojaner-frei sind.
Und sollte sich doch mal sowas auf diesen rechner verirren ists auch nicht schlimm.Sowas zwingt mir höchstens ein müdes lächeln ab da 
1. nix wichtiges drauf ist und ich den rechner jederzeit problemlos platt machen und neu aufsetzen kann und
2. das teil keinerlei verbindung nach außen hat (kein lan,w-lan bluetooth oder irgendwas anderes)


----------



## M59Deathman (7. Januar 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.Du hast in deinen festplatten keine höhere datendichte (bei den F3 500 GB pro platter) sondern einfach nur einen platter mehr.Da eine festplatte aber recht offensichtlich nicht mehrere lese-/schreibköpfe gleichzeitig benutzt,ist die transferrate deiner HDD`s ungefähr genau so hoch wie die der meinigen.(ansonsten müßten doch deine doppelt so schnell sein wie meine oder nicht?)



Stimmt, aber durch den 2ten Lese/-Schreibkopf kann er auf 2 Layern gleichzeitig lesen oder schreiben. Daher der kleine Vorsprung. Das wollte ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken. Die MB pro Zoll ist natürlich bei unseren Platten gleich.



> Spinnen wir mal weiter...Du hast dir zusammen mit den platten fürs array gleich noch ein paar für die datensicherung besorgt.In diesen wurden,durch einen blöden zufall,platter von der selben serie,wie sie in deinen array-platten stecken,verbaut.Diese haben nun den selben fehler und gehen auch just nach der selben betriebszeit drauf bzw. produzieren fehler.Die konsequenz ist,das deine daten genau so weg sind.



Die Platte ist genau aus dem Grund (und auch weil Samsung keine 2TB hat) nicht von der selben Baureihe (indem Fall sogar Marke).



> Ich halte nix davon im privaten bereich all zu paranoid zu reagieren.Bei firmen,wo die platten ständig im streß sind, ist das sicherlich was anderes und die daten obendrein noch seeeehhhhhrrrr viel wichtiger,aber im privaten wo ich es eher als datengrab sehe,ist`s nu nicht ganz so. Außerdem ist die warscheinlichkeit recht gering,das dir 2 platten auf einmal abrauchen.



Es gab da mal die nette Studie von Google über Lebensdauer/Ausfallrate und weiterer Parameter und genau dort war dieser Wert eben nicht so niedrig wie alle meinen.



> Du richtest heimanwendern raid-systeme ein?Wohl eher kaum und firmen sind nunmal nicht so ganz mit heimanwendern zu vergleichen.Ich glaube,das letztere nicht mal im ernstfall mehrere TB traffic am tag erzeugen.



Privat wenige und aber die nutzten das auch voll aus. Kleine Firmen ab 5 Leute bis 10.000 Leute ja. Und du wirst dich wundern was sone 5 Mann Klitsche (arbeiten mit C4D) an Daten rausblasen.



> Was ist da autsch?Ich habe nix,was ich auf meinem spiele-pc transferieren müßte und wenn ich mal nen spiele-patch transferiere kommt der von einer sicheren seite und geht vorher durch einen antivierus.(anschließend per usb-stick kopiert) Bei gekauften spielen gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus das die vieren und trojaner-frei sind.
> Und sollte sich doch mal sowas auf diesen rechner verirren ists auch nicht schlimm.Sowas zwingt mir höchstens ein müdes lächeln ab da
> 1. nix wichtiges drauf ist und ich den rechner jederzeit problemlos platt machen und neu aufsetzen kann und
> 2. das teil keinerlei verbindung nach außen hat (kein lan,w-lan bluetooth oder irgendwas anderes)



Schon mal ne bestimmte Chip CD (gab auch Fälle von anderen Magazinen) eingelegt^^. Du hättest dich gewundert was dein Rechner noch so macht während du spielst.

Sicher ohne Verbindung ist die Gefahr gering aber halt nicht 0. Und wenn man halt auf dem PC nur spielt wäre es mir auch egal, aber das tun ja die wenigsten


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Januar 2010)

M59Deathman schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber durch den 2ten Lese/-Schreibkopf kann er auf 2 Layern gleichzeitig lesen oder schreiben. Daher der kleine Vorsprung. Das wollte ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken. Die MB pro Zoll ist natürlich bei unseren Platten gleich.


Und eben das will sich mir nicht erschließen.Wenn die HDD intern von mehreren plattern *gleichzeitig* ließt,dann muß da sowas wie ein raid 0 zu gange sein.Das würde aber heißen,das basierend auf meinen daten,deine festplatte 280 MB/s bringen müßte.Das wird sie aber wohl eher nicht.
Alles andere ist eine *sequentielle* art die daten zu lesen bzw. schreiben (kein gleichzeitiger zugriff).Man könnte lediglich durch eine intelligente verteilung der daten die zugriffszeit minimieren indem man zwischen den leseköpfen hin und her schaltet.Inwiefern man sowas aber zum funktionieren bekommt ist allerdings fraglich.



> Die Platte ist genau aus dem Grund (und auch weil Samsung keine 2TB hat) nicht von der selben Baureihe (indem Fall sogar Marke).


Autsch...WD...Hatte vor ewigen zeiten mal eine platte von denen,welche sich durch einen platinendefekt verabschiedet hat.Sollte das WD bis jetzt nicht in den griff bekommen haben sind deine daten wirklich sicher.Die sind dann sogar so sicher,das nicht mal du so ohne weiteres mehr ran kommst.



> Es gab da mal die nette Studie von Google über Lebensdauer/Ausfallrate und weiterer Parameter und genau dort war dieser Wert eben nicht so niedrig wie alle meinen.


Erinnere mich auch und ebenfalls noch daran das die studie hauptsächlich festgestellt hat,das festplatten im dauerlauf und zwischen 35 und 40°C betriebstemperatur am längsten halten.
Aber irgendwie bezweifele ich,das du deine festplatten ähnlich auslastest wie google die seinen.Solltest du es dennoch machen,würde ich dir natürlich zu einem backup raten.
Natürlich ist es aber unnötig zu erwähnen,das man nur den studien trauen soll,die man auch selbst gefälscht hat.




> Privat wenige und aber die nutzten das auch voll aus. Kleine Firmen ab 5 Leute bis 10.000 Leute ja. Und du wirst dich wundern was sone 5 Mann Klitsche (arbeiten mit C4D) an Daten rausblasen.


Die werden es aber auch allesamt intensiv nutzen.Wieviele nutzer hier im forum (und natürlich besucher) werden das wohl machen...
Als boot-platte halte ich ein raid 5 für eher ungeeignet,da es bei zugriffen zu viel prozessor-last verursacht.



> Schon mal ne bestimmte Chip CD (gab auch Fälle von anderen Magazinen) eingelegt^^. Du hättest dich gewundert was dein Rechner noch so macht während du spielst.


Ähm...nein!?Sowas hat in meinem spiele-rechner nix verloren.Mal davon ab,ohne inet sind auch viren und trojaner offline und können von daher kaum was machen.



> Sicher ohne Verbindung ist die Gefahr gering aber halt nicht 0. Und wenn man halt auf dem PC nur spielt wäre es mir auch egal, aber das tun ja die wenigsten


Nichts ist sicher.Selbst deine kreditkarte kann jeder benutzen und damit einkaufen bzw. geld abheben ohne das du es willst.
Ich habe meinen spielerechner nur so eingerichtet,weil sich die trennung ergeben hat.Vor dem htpc mußte der auch alles machen und ich hatte da auch eine firewall+antivirus installiert.Jetzt ist das aber nicht mehr nötig.

So nebenbei,ich glaube wir werden langsam offtopic...


----------



## M59Deathman (8. Januar 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So nebenbei,ich glaube wir werden langsam offtopic...



Jep aber einen muss ich noch 



> Und eben das will sich mir nicht erschließen.Wenn die HDD intern von mehreren plattern *gleichzeitig* ließt,dann muß da sowas wie ein raid 0 zu gange sein.Das würde aber heißen,das basierend auf meinen daten,deine festplatte 280 MB/s bringen müßte.Das wird sie aber wohl eher nicht.
> Alles andere ist eine *sequentielle* art die daten zu lesen bzw. schreiben (kein gleichzeitiger zugriff).Man könnte lediglich durch eine intelligente verteilung der daten die zugriffszeit minimieren indem man zwischen den leseköpfen hin und her schaltet.Inwiefern man sowas aber zum funktionieren bekommt ist allerdings fraglich.



Du hast ja nur 1 Möglichkeit die dir bleibt. Den die MB/zoll ist es nicht. Sicher werden die daten sequentiell gelesen aber halt über 2 Leseköpfe was ja kein Problem ist/wäre. Wenn sich an auf beiden Pattern Daten befinden die gebraucht werden, dann kann man mithilfe eines Buffers diese "gleichzeitig" lesen und schreiben.

Mfg Deathman


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Januar 2010)

M59Deathman schrieb:


> Jep aber einen muss ich noch


Hmmm...dann muß ich auch noch einen...


> Du hast ja nur 1 Möglichkeit die dir bleibt. Den die MB/zoll ist es nicht. Sicher werden die daten sequentiell gelesen aber halt über 2 Leseköpfe was ja kein Problem ist/wäre. Wenn sich an auf beiden Pattern Daten befinden die gebraucht werden, dann kann man mithilfe eines Buffers diese "gleichzeitig" lesen und schreiben.
> 
> Mfg Deathman


Du läßt außer acht,das du eine ramdisk für den kopiertest verwendet hast.Da bremst nix und außerdem steckt in deinem system ein anderer chipsatz und eine um mindestens die hälfte schnellere cpu.Ich denke das reicht,um den geschwindigkeitsunterschied zu erklären.


----------



## M59Deathman (9. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, das würde es auch erklären 

Edit: Es gibt nun auch Benches zur RAMDisk

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...oard-und-software-raid-5-a-3.html#post1413903


----------



## Edimax (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo,ich habe jetzt doch ein Raid 1 (statt Raid 5) eingerichtet mit Samsung F3 500 Gbyte Platten.Subjektiv startet Windows Vista etwas schneller als mit meiner alten Seagateplatte.Allerdings wenn ich HD-Tune laufen lasse sind die
die min. und max. Übertragungswerte in Vergleich zur vorherigen Platte sehr Unterschiedlich.Die max Werte sind deutlich besser aber beim min Werten geht die Übertragugsrate auf ca 15 Mbits runter,außerdem habe ich eine ausgeprägte Sägezahnkurve(was bei einer Einzelplatte deutlich gleichmäßiger war)
Ist HD Tune beim Raid 1 nicht brauchbar?


----------



## M59Deathman (11. Januar 2010)

Brauchbar ja. Mach mel nen Screen und zeig mal her dann kann man mehr zu sagen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2010)

Edimax schrieb:


> Ist HD Tune beim Raid 1 nicht brauchbar?




HD Tune ist kaum noch für etwas zu gebrauchen. Mein RAID0 ist laut HDTune 10% vom langsamsten Ende der Platten entfernt am schnellsten - und erreicht da fast die Geschwindigkeit einer Einzelplatte.
Nimm lieber HDtach, das liefert etwas sinnvollere Ergebnisse.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nimm lieber HDtach, das liefert etwas sinnvollere Ergebnisse.


HD-Tach ist genau so ein schätz-eisen.Mal bringt es sinnvolle werte,mal nicht.Ich habe so das gefühl,das das sehr stark vom BS und den verwendeten (und darauf optimierten) treibern abhängt.
Die einzigen benches,die überhaupt ab und zu mal was gescheites (und der wahrheit entsprechendes) liefern sind Crystaldiskmark und Sisoft Sandra.Dabei würde ich zweiteren aber klar bevorzugen.


----------



## Edimax (12. Januar 2010)

Anbei 2x HD Tune hintereinander gelaufen.Es sind nagelneue Samsung F3 500 G Platten.In Siosoft sind die Kurven mit anderen HD vergleichbar,allerdings sind die Geschwindigkeiten nicht berauschend ca 89 Mbt/sec Lesezugriff.Ich dachte die Platten wären schneller.


----------



## M59Deathman (12. Januar 2010)

Hast du nen ICH Controller? Wenn ja hast du initialisiert? Weil meine Raten haben so ähnlich ausgesehen bevor ich das Array initialisiert habe.


----------



## Edimax (12. Januar 2010)

On Board Intel ICH 9 Controller auf Asus Maximus Formula Board.Wie kann man den initialisieren?


----------



## M59Deathman (12. Januar 2010)

Sorry konnte nit sofort anworten der Strom war weg in der Strasse.

Lade dir den Intel Matrix Sotrage Manager runter und dort:

Unter Volumes auf dein Arraynamen rechtsklick und dort sollte "Array initialisieren" stehen.

Auch die aktuellsten Treiber druff?


----------



## Edimax (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nur die Option 1.Bearbeiten(änderung Volumegrösse)2.Überprüfen3:Überprüfen und reparieren 4.Rückschreibecache aktivieren
leider keine Initialisierung


----------



## M59Deathman (13. Januar 2010)

Dann aktivier den Schreibcache. Initialisierung scheind dann nur bei nem Raid5 nötig zu sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Januar 2010)

Jop.Initialisieren ist nur bei raid 5;6;50;51 usw. nötig.Warum genau weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## riedochs (15. Januar 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jop.Initialisieren ist nur bei raid 5;6;50;51 usw. nötig.Warum genau weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.



Die Parity Informationen werden ja auf die Festplatten verteilt. Daher geht ja auch beim RAID5 auch eine Festplatte nur für Parität drauf. Da diese aber über alle Platten verteilt wird ist hier ein initialisieren von Nöten.

RAID ? Wikipedia


----------



## M59Deathman (15. Januar 2010)

Das ist bekannt nur was bringt es dir ne 0 mit ner 0 XOR zu verknüpfen?? Es ist nichts auf den Platten drauf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Parity Informationen werden ja auf die Festplatten verteilt. Daher geht ja auch beim RAID5 auch eine Festplatte nur für Parität drauf. Da diese aber über alle Platten verteilt wird ist hier ein initialisieren von Nöten.
> 
> RAID ? Wikipedia


Da drängt sich mir aber wieder die frage auf,warum das verteilen "on the fly" (also wärend des initialisierens) langsamer geht,als wenn das array bereits fertig initialisiert ist.Am rechenaufwand kann es doch normalerweise nicht liegen,da die verteilung eigentlich einem starren schema alà raid 0 bzw. 1 folgt.


----------



## M59Deathman (16. Januar 2010)

Initialisiert ist es jo noch "nicht". Es ist ja nur da. Aber die Frage hab ich auch  Und warum an nem 3Ware die Sache nur 3 Std dauert und an nem ICHR Tage der Algorithmus ist der gleiche umd meine Cpu hat mehr MHz als dummer Controller mit 128MB und 400Mhz.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (16. Januar 2010)

Der dumme Controller von der Controllerkarte, macht sein ganzes Leben lang nur das. 

Beim ICH8 gibt (gab) es auch eine Methode die Platten offline zu initialisieren, dann geht es in (Grösse des Endarrays / Schreibgeschwindigkeit der lahmsten Platte) Zeiteinheiten
Vielleicht geht es auch noch bei den neueren Versionen?
Ich musste das im RaidBios so machen:
-Array Typ auswählen
-Platten markieren und Stripeset etc
-Press Crtl + I to set Array (This can take some time)
-Kaffee trinken gehen (Hat rund 40min für 4x 250GB gedauert - 3 Raid5 +1 Spare)

Ist das im ICH9/10 noch immer so machbar?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2010)

M59Deathman schrieb:


> Und warum an nem 3Ware die Sache nur 3 Std dauert und an nem ICHR Tage der Algorithmus ist der gleiche umd meine Cpu hat mehr MHz als dummer Controller mit 128MB und 400Mhz.


Dieser chip auf dem "dummen controller" macht mit seinen 400 mhz vermutlich genau so viel XOR-operationen wie dein x86-spielzeug mit 3 ghz. Zudem muß deine cpu noch den IO-mist mit machen.
Du solltest dich aber eher fragen,warum bei einem amd-chipsatz bei aktiviertem fastinit sofort die volle leistung bereit steht.Da stellt sich mir dann doch die frage,was machen die anders?



Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Der dumme Controller von der Controllerkarte, macht sein ganzes Leben lang nur das.


Sehe ich auch so.Der controller ist schlichtweg auf sowas optimiert.Die initialisation macht der wohl auch offline,da die platten nur gelegentlich anspringen.Das scheint die sache wohl erheblich zu beschleunigen.Aber wie gesagt,wie macht amd das mit dem fastinit?


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (16. Januar 2010)

FastInit Bsp Raid 5 mit 3 500GB Platten:

-kleinste Platte finden
recht einfach ^^
-Speicher teilen, "Partitionen erstellen"
üblicherweise werden die HDDs gleich gross sein, hier wird beim Mediansektor die Marke gesetzt, Ende Daten, Trennung, Anfang Parität
-"Partitionen mappen"
von der kleinsten Platte wird diese Aufteilung gespiegelt auf die anderen Platten
-Xor Destination setzen, am Anfang der Platte wird die Target ID für die Parität gesetzt, entsprechend auch die Anfangs und Endadressen etc etc

Bis hierhin hat alles rund ein paar tausend Taktzyklen gedauert = Sekundenbereich oder weniger

-Xor Verknüpfung prüfen: bilden die Pointer einen Zyklus? Sind die Spareplatten korrekt markiert etc?
- Paritätspartitionen als leer melden, Array als initialisiert melden, bei Schreibzugriff die Paritätsbits setzen
-Es wird mitverwaltet bis wohin bereits 000000 geschrieben wurde, was als "leer" verwaltet wird, und welche Bereiche beschrieben wurden, also echte Bits enthalten

Mehr steckt da nicht dahinter.
Der MC der AMD Southbridges führt einen Job aus wenn das System keinen Plattenzugriff vermutet (ein bissl warten bis Leerlauf ist und dann anfangen Sektoren zu löschen)
Spätestens bei einer Überprüfung/Sync werden dann die Paritätspartitionen komplett korrigiert und in echt mit 0000000000 gefüllt wo "leer" gedacht wurde.

Da moderne Dateisysteme Buch führen, wo Daten stehen, gibt es keine Probleme, Datenrettungsprogramme finden nach einem Rebuild uU Datenmüll.
Bei fabrikneuen Platten kommt das allerdings nicht vor, nur bei gebrauchten (die auch schon mal was gespeichert haben)

Bildlich sehen die Platten dann so aus: (Ich habe nur 6 Bit Nutzdaten gemacht ^^)

Dx = Daten Platte x
_x = nix Daten Platte x
Px = Parität Daten x
0x = Patitätsplatz von _x

Verwaltung|D1 D1 D1 _1 _1 _1|Verwaltung|P2 P2 02 02 P2 P2
Verwaltung|D2 D2 _2 _2 D2 D2|Verwaltung|P3 P3 P3 03 03 03
Verwaltung|D3 D3 D3 _3 _3 _3|Verwaltung|P1 P1 P1 01 01 01

Initialisierte Controllerkarten-/ControllerChi-p/ICH- Raids sehen so aus:

Verwaltung|D1 D1 D1 _1 _1 _1|Verwaltung|P2 P2 P2 P2 P2 P2
Verwaltung|D2 D2 _2 _2 D2 D2|Verwaltung|P3 P3 P3 P3 P3 P3
Verwaltung|D3 D3 D3 _3 _3 _3|Verwaltung|P1 P1 P1 P1 P1 P1


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2010)

OK,OK...ich bin ja schon ruhig. Nach ner woche montage und mit tausend anderen sachen im kopf bekomme ich das wohl eher nicht intus. 
Ich versuchs nochmal,wenn ich ein wenig entspannter und aufnahmefähiger bin.


----------



## M59Deathman (16. Januar 2010)

Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Ich musste das im RaidBios so machen:
> -Array Typ auswählen
> -Platten markieren und Stripeset etc
> -Press Crtl + I to set Array (This can take some time)
> ...



Nope du kannst das Array dort erstellen ober nicht mehr initialisieren. Dafür gibts jetzte diesen Intel Storage Manager oder wie das Ding hieß.

Und das die Cpu nichts anderes macht ist klar, aber dadurch würde nicht dieser Unterschied zusammenkommen da dann die Platten bremsen.

Den Rest muß ich mir morgen auch noch mal in Ruher durchlesen.


----------

